# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Друзья и недруги лекарств.

## Irina

*Друзья и недруги лекарств*

Универсальное средство для запивания таблеток, конечно же, вода. Если вы любую таблетку запьете водой, то плохо не будет. Но есть отдельные случаи, когда запивать лучше другими жидкостями. А ведь от того, когда, как и с чем приняты лекарственные средства, зависит их усвояемость и эффективность.

*Время: до или после, по часам и без них*

Время приема лекарства – это не прихоть врачей, которые хотят осложнить нам жизнь дополнительным «расписанием». Дело в том, что по расписанию в организме происходит буквально все, и лекарство, так или иначе, вмешивается в обмен веществ. В зависимости от времени приема оно будет воздействовать на тот или иной участок пищеварительной системы, а также даст те или иные побочные эффекты. Если соблюдать правила приема, можно предупредить или устранить возможные неприятности.

*До еды (за 20–30 минут):*

- лекарства, влияющие на секрецию желудочного сока,

- препараты, содержащие живые бактерии,

- некоторые гормональные средства,

- гомеопатические средства,

- отвары целебных трав.

*Во время еды:*

- лекарственные средства с ферментативным действием, улучшающие усвоение пищи.

*После еды:*

- большинство лекарств,

- витамины и пищевые добавки (тогда эти компоненты сразу оказываются включенными в процесс активного пищеварения и отлично усваиваются),

- препараты, неблагоприятно влияющие на слизистую желудка, например, аспирин (таким образом, они лишаются «доступа» к слизистой и не оказывают своего повреждающего действия).

*По часам:*

- противоаллергические препараты, действующие в течение суток,

- обезболивающие с пролонгированным сроком действия (24 часа).

*В два приема:*

Существуют также лекарства, которые лучше использовать для одно-двухразового приема, потому что при их передозировке трудно избежать серьезных неприятностей. К ним относятся сердечные препараты, средства от простуды и для снижения давления. Если пропустили один прием, не нужно стараться «наверстать» его действие двойной дозой в следующий раз – это просто опасно.

*Поддержка на тарелке*

Длительный прием некоторых препаратов вызывает сдвиги обмена веществ, которые можно и нужно корректировать. В первую очередь это относится к антибиотикам. Если принимать их хотя бы 1–2 недели, возможны изменения в составе кишечной микрофлоры. А более короткие курсы этих препаратов бессмысленны – вместо того чтобы уничтожить инфекцию полностью, они помогут ей перейти в хроническую форму. Но это – не повод отказываться от лекарственного лечения, если врач считает, что вам оно необходимо. Нужно только принять меры предосторожности.

*Фармацевтические друзья*

Антибиотики – йогурты, шиповник, камамбер. Вы легко избежите неприятностей, если после лечения будете употреблять препараты с культурой живых бактерий в течение 2–3 недель. Их успешно дополняют биойогурты, отруби, квашеная капуста, мягкие сыры с плесенью вроде камамбера. Кроме того, после курса антибиотиков вашему организму понадобится дополнительное количество фолиевой кислоты, витамина В12, аскорбиновой кислоты и витамина К. Поэтому в период лечения и после него нужно есть брокколи, коричневый рис, рыбу, грецкие орехи, белую фасоль и пить отвар шиповника.

Обезболивающие таблетки – квашеная капуста, грейпфруты, семечки. Препараты, которые пьют для уменьшения болей в суставах, при мигрени, могут снизить в организме содержание фолиевой кислоты, железа, цинка и витамина С. Эти компоненты содержатся в квашеной капусте, апельсинах и грейпфрутах, молодой баранине, тыквенных семечках.

Стероиды – ячмень и тофу. Лекарства из группы стероидов, которые употребляют для лечения астмы, ревматоидного артрита, экземы и других кожных заболеваний, при длительном приеме могут уменьшать количество магния, цинка, витаминов В6, С, D и К. Вы можете без труда возместить этот недостаток, если будете есть перловую и овсяную каши, чечевицу, перец и соевый сыр тофу.

*Аскорбинка плюс кофе?*

Очень важно правильно запивать лекарства. Многие пренебрегают этой процедурой, и напрасно. Если вы запьете таблетку достаточным количеством воды, препарат поступит в желудок в виде раствора, что само по себе стимулирует дополнительную секрецию желудочного сока и обеспечит быстрое всасывание.

А если в желудке окажется твердое тело, то растворение произойдет не сразу, и, возможно, организмом будет использована только часть лекарства. Большинство препаратов лучше запивать простой водой, а не минеральной, которая содержит соли: некоторые из них могут вступать в реакцию с лекарственным веществом или его оболочкой. Средства, повреждающие слизистую оболочку желудка – аспирин и противовоспалительные препараты, – хорошо запивать молоком или сливками.

*Фармацевтические враги*

Витаминные препараты, гомеопатия – кофе. Сочетать эти вещества – значит, выбрасывать то и другое в корзину. Компоненты, содержащиеся в чашечке кофе, нейтрализуют полезное действие аскорбиновой кислоты. Уменьшает кофе и эффективность гомеопатических лекарств.

Препараты в оболочке – кислые соки. Апельсиновый, грейпфрутовый, лимонный соки усиливают кислотность желудка и могут влиять на защитную оболочку препаратов, поэтому запивать ими лекарства не стоит. Виагра с грейпфрутовым соком доведут до реанимации!

Противокашлевые препараты, таблетки от головной боли, антиаллергические средства, снотворные – алкоголь. Лекарства от кашля и головной боли нередко содержат кодеин, который в сочетании с алкоголем угнетает дыхательный центр. Если вам предстоит застолье, где неудобно будет отказаться от бокала вина, лучше пропустите прием препарата и выпейте его на следующий день. Действие препаратов от аллергии и снотворных заметно усиливается от алкоголя, это также нужно учитывать.

Гомеопатия – сигареты. Во время лечения гомеопатическими лекарствами необходимо отказаться от курения, поскольку оно снижает их эффективность.

----------


## Irina

*С чем нельзя сочетать лекарства*

Часто можно услышать, что одно лекарство не сочетается с другим, а вот оказывается, что многие лекарства не "дружат" с пищей, которую мы употребляем. Таких препаратов по медицинским подсчетам нашлось около 200 наименований. Много это или мало? Вопрос достаточно своеобразный. Однако каждому из нас необходимо обладать хотя бы минимальной информацией по поводу этого факта, чтобы в будущем прежде, чем выпить ту или иную таблетку, заранее задуматься, а не будет ли ее действие нарушено чашкой чая или стаканом молока.

О каких же взаимодействиях нам необходимо знать?

Самым "страшным" продуктом, который никаким образом не желает взаимодействовать с лекарствами, по праву считается грейпфрут и его сок. В медицинской практике есть случай смерти мужчины, который во время приема лекарственного средства для уменьшения холестерина в крови выпивал несколько стаканов грейпфрутового сока в день. Как оказалось, в грейпфруте и его соке есть особые вещества, тормозящие работу печени, а именно не дающие лекарственным средствам распадаться на мельчайшие частички. А это в свою очередь приводит к замедлению необходимого распада лекарства для дальнейшего распределения по организму. В результате такого торможения происходит своеобразная передозировка лекарственного препарата в организме. Допустим, если запивать грейпфрутовым соком лекарство для снижения давления, то его количество возрастает сразу же в два раза!

С грейпфрутовым соком не "уживаются" сердечные препараты, антидепрессанты, антибиотики, противоопухолевые средства. В "черный" список входит около 50 лекарственных средств, и этот список расширяется с каждым днем. Поэтому во время приема лекарств лучше вообще отказаться от употребления грейпфрутов и соков из них.

"Коварные" жидкости....

Поосторожничать надо и с молоком - оно нейтрализует действие препаратов, содержащих кофеин. Не "дружат" с молоком такие лекарственные средства, как: антибиотики, цитрамон, аскофен, коффетин. Также не стоит увлекаться молоком во время приема препаратов железа - молоко является существенным "препятствием" для лечения анемии.

Очень часто многие из нас стремятся запить невкусную таблетку сладким газированным напитком. А зря. Этого делать категорически не рекомендуется! Углекислый газ, содержащийся в газировке, непредсказуемо меняет кислотность лекарственного препарата и его свойства. По этой же причине нежелательно запивать лекарства минеральной водой.

С соками дела обстоят немного получше. Они не так сильно влияют на лекарства как газированные напитки и минеральная вода, но не следует забывать, что соки уменьшают активность антибиотиков, но-шпы и увеличивают токсичные свойства противогрибковых препаратов. Однако у соков есть и "друзья" - поливитаминные комплексы и препараты железа. Их усвояемость в дополнении к сокам наоборот только улучшается.

А что мы кушаем?

На действие лекарственных средств оказывает влияние не только то, что мы пьем в течение дня и чем непосредственно запиваем таблетку, а также то, что мы едим на завтрак, обед и ужин. Причем особенно важно количество еды и ее состав. К примеру, витамин А всасывается быстрее при рационе, богатом жирами. Такую пищу особо рекомендуют, если необходимо повысить всасывание жирорастворимых лекарств. К таким относятся: метронидазол, препараты для снижения свертываемости крови, транквилизаторы. Но стоит помнить, что жирная пища снижает эффективность средств для лечения почечных инфекций.

Пища, богатая белками, взаимодействует с изониазидом - препаратом, направленным на лечение туберкулеза. Также на это лекарство не самым лучшим образом оказывают влияние маринованные, соленые и кислые продукты питания.

Жирная пища и пища, богатая сахарами, снижает эффективность противоглистных средств.

Овощи и ягоды - "враги" или "друзья"

На первый взгляд овощи кажутся совершенно безобидными "кушаньями". На самом же деле, они таят в себе немалую угрозу для организма. К примеру, если принимая препараты против гипертонии, выпить стакан сока черноплодной рябины или земляники, то можно увидеть на тонометре слишком низкое артериальное давление. Дело в том, что эти "дары" природы содержат в себе вещества, способствующие расширению сосудов.

А вот редис, редька, белокочанная капуста, зеленый салат содержат в себе вещества, способные снижать действие гормонов щитовидной железы. Если назначены лекарства, предотвращающие образование кровяных сгустков, то нежелательно употреблять в пищу зеленые овощи (щавель, шпинат, брокколи и др), которые так богаты витамином К, который способствует свертыванию крови.

Зато могут обрадоваться те, кто принимает средства для лечения и профилактики атеросклероза. Овощи, фрукты и ягоды находятся с лекарствами этой группы в очень тесной "дружбе". Если в свой дневной рацион включать свеклу, морковь, капусту, репу, огурцы и помидоры, то можно не беспокоиться за быстрый вывод из организма лишнего холестерина или его всасывание.

Гомеопатия - враг "вредных" продуктов

Во время лечения гомеопатическими препаратами не рекомендуется увлекаться кофе, спиртными напитками, мятным чаем и блюдами, которые содержат пряности. Не приветствуется фаст-фуд и продукты, содержащие ароматизаторы и красители.

Когда пить лекарства?

Наверняка, самый волнующий вопрос. Многие из нас прежде, чем выпить таблетку читают в инструкции или консультируются с фармацевтом о времени ее приема - обычно проблема возникает по поводу того, до еды или же после еды следует принимать лекарство. Безусловно, есть препараты, которые можно принимать независимо от времени приема пищи, об этом чаще всего указывается в инструкции по применению. А если информации о приеме лекарства в инструкции нет, то лучше всего принимать таблетку (микстуру) за полчаса до еды натощак. Основная причина такого приема - взаимодействие с пищей и пищеварительными соками может привести к изменению свойств лекарственных препаратов. Также до еды обычно принимают большинство настроек, настоев и отваров из лекарственных растений.

Хотя из такого правила есть и некоторые исключения. После еды следует принимать препараты, которые раздражают слизистую оболочку желудка: метронидазол, индометацин, гормоны-стероиды, во избежание вредного воздействия на организм этих лекарств лучше всего запивать их молоком, киселем или рисовым отваром. Аспирин лучше всего принимать до еды и запивать киселем или же, в крайнем случае, молоком. За 15 минут до еды следует принимать препараты, стимулирующие аппетит, а также желчегонные растительные средства.

Препараты, которые способствуют перевариванию пищи и пищеварительные ферменты лучше всего принимать во время еды, а точнее, в самом ее начале.

Поливитаминные препараты также рекомендуется принимать во время еды.

----------

